# What is it called and how is it used?



## DaveInMi (May 20, 2017)

Anyone know what the wedge with screw is called and how it is used.  I'm guessing the blocks are jigs for holding something special.  Am I right?  What is this special dial indicator used for?


----------



## coolidge (May 20, 2017)

Its a thing-a-mah-bob, you jigger stuff with it.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 20, 2017)

The clamps are probably dedicated tooling for some specific task. I don't recall seeing anything like them in standard tooling.

The indicator is a Last Word by Starrett, but it appears to have the contact point missing. I believe I have one I can send you if that is the case. It isn't a special gage, but a standard DTI. Some people love them, others not so much. I'm in the latter group.


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 20, 2017)

Bottom right is an edge finder. They were made by Moore in Bridgeport Ct. There are many copies.

 Search Moore Edge Finder.


----------



## chips&more (May 20, 2017)

In your top left pic, those are key seat clamps, like Starrett #298.


----------



## DaveInMi (May 20, 2017)

Tony Wells said:


> The clamps are probably dedicated tooling for some specific task. I don't recall seeing anything like them in standard tooling.
> 
> The indicator is a Last Word by Starrett, but it appears to have the contact point missing. I believe I have one I can send you if that is the case. It isn't a special gage, but a standard DTI. Some people love them, others not so much. I'm in the latter group.


That makes sense.  The indicator is a little stiff.  Thanks for the offer.  I have others for the same purpose so I won't need your part.  Thanks again.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 20, 2017)

You're welcome. It probably could use a good cleaning if it has sat unused for a while. But that's one of my chief reasons for not being a LW fan. They seem to take more force to move than many other indicators. A clean and lube certainly won't hurt it though.


----------



## Firestopper (May 20, 2017)

The wedge clamp blocks can be used with a scale to convert it to measuring gauge.











*51327*

*298 Key Seat Clamps (Pair) *






Key Seat Clamps convert steel rules, combination square blades and straight edges into key seat rules for laying out keyways and scribing parallel lines on round work. Clamps are 1" long x 7/16" wide (25 x 11mm) and have a 7/64" (2.8mm) slot width.


----------



## DaveInMi (May 21, 2017)

chips&more said:


> In your top left pic, those are key seat clamps, like Starrett #298.


Thanks.


Bill Gruby said:


> Bottom right is an edge finder. They were made by Moore in Bridgeport Ct. There are many copies.
> 
> Search Moore Edge Finder.[/QUOTE
> I had not seen that type of edge finder.  Thanks


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 21, 2017)

I've seen those Moore Edge Finders sell for &500.00 or more on ebay. They are extremely accurate. I have one, but don't use it much.


----------



## DaveInMi (May 21, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> I've seen those Moore Edge Finders sell for &500.00 or more on ebay. They are extremely accurate. I have one, but don't use it much.


You made my day!


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 21, 2017)

This one is up for grabs now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOORE-TOOL-...715834?hash=item5447caa57a:g:5WIAAOxyCTtTd5kT

 "Billy G"


----------



## dlane (May 21, 2017)

A scale and a gizmo $485.? Guess  I don't know how it works , seems pricey tho


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 21, 2017)

The scale is not for sale, just the Edge Finder. Pricey. maybe to some, I paid $350.00 for mine new with the wooden case and paperwork 10 years ago. Factory ones are scarce. Gizmo is really not a fitting word for it.

 "Billy G".


----------



## Superburban (May 21, 2017)

For the inquiring minds, this gives an idea of how the edge finder works.

http://www.flexbar.com/shop/pc/MAGNETIC-SINGLE-EDGE-FINDER-p4838.htm


Precision ground, allows workpieces to be indicated within accuracy of Â±.0001".

If hole or slot is indicated to centerline of spindle, the edge of workpiece will automatically be on center line.

Avoids calculation errors by eliminating additions or subtractions.


----------



## chargerman111 (May 22, 2017)

Wow, that is a cool indicator.   A test indicator of some sort. Kinda looks like a last word type from the Starrett co. No 711.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

